# Was für eine Grafikkarte besitzt ihr?



## Privaz (21. November 2008)

außer Umfrage könnt ihr auch noch diskutieren welche GraKa eurer Meinung nach die beste ist!
Bitte die wählen die ihr grade verwendet! (nicht welche die im Schrank liegen^^)
ATI Hab ich mal abgekürzt da es sonst zu viele werden!

lg


----------



## Lari (21. November 2008)

GeForce 8600 GT Oc von XFX, die XXX Edition.
Aber ATI abzukürzen, obwohl ATI mittlerweile auch NVIDIA schon schlagen kann, halt ich irgendwie für unlogisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ebenso eine Diskussion über "die beste Grafikkarte".
Denn der eine mag NVIDIA, der andere ATI. Der eine hat einen Highend Spielerechner, dem anderen reicht ein "normaler" Rechner.

Und wenn es nach Leistung geht: Ganz klar ungeschlagen ist die ATI HD 4870 X2. Wobei die Sinnhaftigkeit einer solchen Krate sich mir nicht ganz erschließt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Privaz (21. November 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> GeForce 8600 GT Oc von XFX, die XXX Edition.
> Aber ATI abzukürzen, obwohl ATI mittlerweile auch NVIDIA schon schlagen kann, halt ich irgendwie für unlogisch
> 
> 
> ...



"GraKa eurer Meinung nach die beste ist!"
Da betont es sich auf EURE MEINUNG

Eine beste gibt es nicht... kommt drauf an für welche Anwendungen man sie verwendet


----------



## Lari (21. November 2008)

Privaz schrieb:


> "GraKa eurer Meinung nach die beste ist!"
> Da betont es sich auf EURE MEINUNG
> 
> Eine beste gibt es nicht... kommt drauf an für welche Anwendungen man sie verwendet


Nichts anderes habe ich geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit dem Zusatz, dass die leistungsstärkste momentan von ATI kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (21. November 2008)

Wenn die "Idioten" von Alternate mir endlich meine Radeon 4850 liefern würden dann hätte ich eine neue, im moment habe ich eine Geforce 7900GS die ab 40° lauter Grafikfehler verursacht. :/


----------



## Dubstep (21. November 2008)

Hab in meinen PC daheim eine GeForce 8800GTS 640MB drinnen stecken. Im G5 ist eine 7800GT mit 256MB verbaut, der ist aber Arbeitsrechner. 

Aber in den nächsten Monaten wird es eh ein neuer Core i7 samt neuer Grafikkarte etc. werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg Alex


----------



## henrikdeluxe (21. November 2008)

Privaz schrieb:


> ATI Hab ich mal abgekürzt da es sonst zu viele werden!



schwachsinn, ati hat fast parallel zu nvidia ihre Generationen released ... man kann einfach nicht zwischen einer GeForce 5-9 unterscheiden und gleichzeitig alles von Ati unter den Tisch kehren


meine Grafikkarten der letzen 10 Jahre waren, zufälligerweise alle 2 jahre getauscht samt Prozessor
1998 - ATI Rage 128 pro _(AMD K6 300MHZ)_
2000 - nVidia Riva TNT 2 _(AMD K6 300MHZ)_
2002 - nVidia GeForce 4200ti _(AMD Athlon XP 1900+)_
2004 - ATI Radeon 9800pro _(AMD Athlon XP 3000+)_
2006 - ATI x1800GT _(Intel core 2 duo 6600)_
2008 - nVidia GeForce 8800GT _(Intel core 2 duo E6600)_



egal zu welchem Zeitpunkt: von Topmodellen und SLI bin ich immer fern geblieben und bin gut so gefahren ... die Mittelklassemodelle kosten meist die hälfte der Topmodelle bei etwa nur 20% weniger Leistung ... fressen weniger Strom und machen weniger Hitze und Kühlungsprobleme 
vorallem die Komposition der Komponenten macht die Gesamtleistung aus, das gesamte System ist nur so schnell wie das langsamste Teil
Vergleich: Porsche mit Lupo Reifen oder Lupo mit Porsche Motor ... beides würde viel Geld kosten bringt aber rein garnichts da man an der falschen Ecke gespart hat ... clever sparen ist also die Devise


----------



## Ocian (21. November 2008)

Da ich den Zusammenhang mit WoW nicht sehe, schieb ich es mal in den Technik Bereich


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (21. November 2008)

Ich liste das auch mal auf

2001/2002 - Geforce 440 MX (Athlon XP 1700)
2005 - Geforce 6600 GT (Athlon 64 3200)
2008 - Ati 1950 Pro (Athlon X2 4400)

Ende 2009/Anfang 2010 wird sich das dann wohl ändern.


----------



## Mendranis (21. November 2008)

Ist nicht mehr einer der besten , doch immernoch völlig ausreichend . Habe 2x die GeForce 8800GTS.
Träumen tuhe ich Nachts immernoch von der X-Serie , doch über 1000euro für eine Grafikkarte? Nein danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raein (21. November 2008)

ich hab eben meinen neuen rechn0r bestellt und hab ne gainward hd 4870 golden sample drinne. das ist ein quantensprung im vergleich zu meiner jetzigen machine.


----------



## Ogil (21. November 2008)

Die beste GraKa war natuerlich die Voodoo5 von 3dfx  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Da diese grossartige GraKa-Firma leider vom boesen Wolf (NVIDIA) uebernommen wurde, blieb mir nix weiter uebrig als dessen Grafikkarten zu kaufen. Seitdem hatte ich (in verschiedenen Rechnern) Geforce-Karten der 6er-, 7er- und 8er-Serien. Im Moment tuckert eine Geforce 8800 GTX in meinem Schlachtschiff und waermt mir im Winter die Fuesse.

Ganz frueher hatte ich auch mal eine ATI-Karte - aber die war ziemlicher Mist und hat meine Abneigung gegen ATI-GraKas gepraegt, weshalb ich auch heute noch zu NVIDIA greife. Natuerlich weiss ich aber, dass sich seitdem bei ATI viel getan hat und die aktuellen ATI-Karten zumindest im Preis-Leistungs-Verhaeltnis die NVIDIA-Karten uebertrumpfen. Trotzdem wuerde ich mir keine kaufen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Technocrat (21. November 2008)

Warum fächerst Du Nvidia in der Umfrage so auf und nicht auch ATI? Macht schon einen Riesenunterschied ob man 19xx, 26xx, 38xx oder 48xx hat...

Habe also nicht teilgenommen.


----------



## Dopeilli (21. November 2008)

Die GTX280 und die GTX260 sind schlechter als die GeForce 9800 GX2, nur mal so nebenbei. ^^  Und die neuste ATI Graka, die ATI Radeon HD 4870 X2 ist derzeitig die beste Graka auf dem Markt.

ATI Radeon HD 4870 X2   Stats:


    * GPU-Codename: R700
    * Erschienen: 3Q 2008
    * Anzahl GPUs: 2
    * DirectX-Version: 10.1
    * OpenGL-Version: 2.1
    * Chiptakt: 750 MHz
    * Shadertakt: 750
    * Speichertakt: 3600 Mhz (DDR)
    * Speichergröße: 2 GB MB
    * Speichertyp: DDR-5
    * Herstellungsverfahren: 0.055 µm
    * Pipelines: US
    * Streamprozessoren: 1600
    * Grafikbus: PCI-E
    * Speicherschnittstelle: 256 Bit
    * Stromverbrauch (in Watt): 270.0
    * Pixelfüllrate MPixel/Sek: 24000
    * Texelfüllrate MTixel/Sek: 60000
    * GFLOPs: 2400.0
    * Speicherbandbreite (MB/s): 230400
    * Multi-VGA: CF
    * Herstellerseite:
    * Bemerkungen: DUAL-GPU-Grafikkarte: 2x 1024 MB DDR5-Speicher, 2x 800 Streamprozessoren, 2x 256 Bit Speicherinterface, 2x 965 Mio. Transistoren, 2x RV770 Grafikcores


NVidia GeForce 9800 X2   Stats:


    * GPU-Codename: 2x G92
    * Erschienen: 1Q 2008
    * Anzahl GPUs: 2
    * DirectX-Version: 10
    * OpenGL-Version: 2.1
    * Chiptakt: 600 MHz
    * Shadertakt: 1512
    * Speichertakt: 2000 Mhz (DDR)
    * Speichergröße: 512 / 1024 MB
    * Speichertyp: DDR-4
    * Herstellungsverfahren: 0.065 µm
    * Pipelines: US
    * Streamprozessoren: 256
    * Grafikbus: PCI-E
    * Speicherschnittstelle: 256 Bit
    * Stromverbrauch (in Watt): 250.0
    * Pixelfüllrate MPixel/Sek: 19200
    * Texelfüllrate MTixel/Sek: 76800
    * GFLOPs: 1162.0
    * Speicherbandbreite (MB/s): 128000
    * Multi-VGA: SLI
    * Herstellerseite:
    * Bemerkungen: Shadertakt 1500 MHz, DualCore GPU, 2x 128 Streamprozessoren, 2x 754 Mio. Transistoren


ATI Radeon HD 4850 X2   Stats:


    * GPU-Codename: RV770
    * Erschienen: 3Q 2008
    * Anzahl GPUs: 2
    * DirectX-Version: 10.1
    * OpenGL-Version: 2.1
    * Chiptakt: 625 MHz
    * Shadertakt: 625
    * Speichertakt: 1886 Mhz (DDR)
    * Speichergröße: 2 GB MB
    * Speichertyp: DDR-3
    * Herstellungsverfahren: 0.055 µm
    * Pipelines: US
    * Streamprozessoren: 1600
    * Grafikbus: PCI-E
    * Speicherschnittstelle: 256 Bit
    * Stromverbrauch (in Watt): 230.0
    * Pixelfüllrate MPixel/Sek: 20000
    * Texelfüllrate MTixel/Sek: 40000
    * GFLOPs: 2000.0
    * Speicherbandbreite (MB/s): 127104
    * Multi-VGA: CF
    * Herstellerseite:
    * Bemerkungen: 2x 1 GB Grafikspeicher, 2x 800 Streamprozessoren, 256 Bit Speicherinterface pro GPU


NVidia GeForce GTX280   Stats:


    * GPU-Codename: GT200
    * Erschienen: 2Q 2008
    * Anzahl GPUs: 1
    * DirectX-Version: 10
    * OpenGL-Version: 2.1
    * Chiptakt: 602 MHz
    * Shadertakt: 1296
    * Speichertakt: 2214 Mhz (DDR)
    * Speichergröße: 1024 MB
    * Speichertyp: DDR-3
    * Herstellungsverfahren: 0.065 µm
    * Pipelines: US
    * Streamprozessoren: 240
    * Grafikbus: PCI-E
    * Speicherschnittstelle: 512 Bit
    * Stromverbrauch (in Watt): 236.0
    * Pixelfüllrate MPixel/Sek: 19264
    * Texelfüllrate MTixel/Sek: 48160
    * GFLOPs: 933.0
    * Speicherbandbreite (MB/s): 141696
    * Multi-VGA: SLI
    * Herstellerseite:
    * Bemerkungen: NVIDIA PhysX, NVIDIA CUDA, NVIDIA PureVideo HD, NVIDIA HybridPower



Stats von http://www.pc-erfahrung.de - Dort ist auch eine Grafikkarten Rangliste. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Iffadrim (21. November 2008)

der Threadersteller scheint ja nicht viel von ATI zu halten.

Sämtliche NVidia Varianten aufzählen und ATI als Einheitsbrei angeben......

Ne, passt schon hab ja auch ne Nvidia G82 8800GTS 512MB MSI OC


----------



## Asoriel (21. November 2008)

mhm ich kann auch mal ne kleine Liste mit dem jeweiligen Prozessor machen

Riva TNT2 (Pentium III)
GeForce 4 (Pentium IIII)
GeFroce 5200 (AMD 2400+)
ATI x1650 Pro (AMD 2400+)
GeForce 8800GT (Intel E2200)
ATI HD4870 Club3D (Intel Q9550)

Meiner Meinung hättest du ruhig auch die ganzen ATI-Modelle angeben können. So werden wohl viele die eine solche Karte haben nicht mitvoten.


----------



## Wagga (21. November 2008)

Ich finde es sehr schade, das du ATI sehr abwürgst.

Hättest wenigstens:
ATI 900er-Serie (9800 Pro u.s.w)
ATI 3-er Serie
ATI 4-er Serie bringen können.
Vote für ATI meint aber ATI 4er-Serie speziell die 4850.

MFG,Wagga


----------



## Hollower (21. November 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Und wenn es nach Leistung geht: Ganz klar ungeschlagen ist die ATI HD 4870 X2. Wobei die Sinnhaftigkeit einer solchen Krate sich mir nicht ganz erschließt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das ist ganz klar eine Falschaussage.


----------



## EspCap (21. November 2008)

Nvidia GeForce 8800 GT 1024 MB 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Geht gut ab, Crysis auf "Very High" und 4x AA : Kein Problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber ATI sollte man schon differenzieren ^^


----------



## painschkes (21. November 2008)

_HD4870 Xpertvision/Palit Sonic Dual Edition 1024MB 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Wagga (21. November 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Ich liste das auch mal auf
> 
> 2001/2002 - Geforce 440 MX (Athlon XP 1700)
> 2005 - Geforce 6600 GT (Athlon 64 3200)
> ...


Kannst noch zu 2005: 9800 Pro (ATI) hinzufügen und (Athlon 3500)

MFG,Wagga


----------



## Wagga (21. November 2008)

HGVermillion schrieb:


> Wenn die "Idioten" von Alternate mir endlich meine Radeon 4850 liefern würden dann hätte ich eine neue, im moment habe ich eine Geforce 7900GS die ab 40° lauter Grafikfehler verursacht. :/


Wenn du nicht gerade heute bestellt hast, dann kommt die Ware 1-2 Tage bei dir an.
Habe am 01.08. bestellt am 05.08. war es da, We war dazwischen!
Freitags bestellt! aber recht spät 19 Uhr!

MFG,Wagga


----------



## Averino (21. November 2008)

Ich hab aktuell eine Asus GeForce GTX 260 drin.
Crysis auf "Hoch" und AA:8 kein problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
In meinen zweiten PC ist eine GeForce 8400 drin mit der sogar WOW flüssig läuft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## santos19 (21. November 2008)

Moin, 

habe derzeit eine 515 MB ATI Radeon HD 4870 DDR5 PCIe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xTaR (21. November 2008)

2x Sapphire HD4870 X2 

Geht gut ab.


----------



## Dopeilli (21. November 2008)

2x ? :O
Dicker Stromverbrauch, oda? ^^ Sind ja 2x 2CPU Grakas. ^^


----------



## Wagga (21. November 2008)

Ich zähle mal auch mal meine Hardware auf: Ist anscheinend heute in Mode.

2003 (Intel Pentium 4 1,99GHZ: Intel Grafikchip 64MB VRAM)
2005 (AMD Athlon 64 3500 + 9800 Pro)
2006 (AMD Athlon 64 3500+ 7600 GT)
2008 (Intel 2 Quad Q6700 4850 GDDR3)

MFG,Wagga


----------



## Klos1 (21. November 2008)

Was soll das ganze für einen Sinn haben?


----------



## Dunedin (21. November 2008)

Frag ich mich auch....


----------



## Atroxy (21. November 2008)

Ich hab eine unglaublich 'schnelle' ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3470 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... Naja für WOW und paar andere Spielchen langt das auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## EspCap (21. November 2008)

Klos schrieb:


> Was soll das ganze für einen Sinn haben?



Wenn du einen tieferen Sinn in den Threads dieses Forums suchst, hast im allgemeinen erstmal was zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xTaR (21. November 2008)

Dopeilli schrieb:


> 2x ? :O
> Dicker Stromverbrauch, oda? ^^ Sind ja 2x 2CPU Grakas. ^^



Ich schätze auf 400 - 500W unter Vollast. Hab ein Corsair HX1000W drin.


----------



## Dagonzo (21. November 2008)

xTaR schrieb:


> 2x Sapphire HD4870 X2
> 
> Geht gut ab.


Schön aber unsinnig. Jedenfalls wäre ein entsprechender CPU dazu wichtig. Beispielsweise einen wie ich ihn habe. Dann müsstest du den noch auf 4GHZ übertakten und dann kannst du halbwegs die Geschwindigkeit deiner Grafikkarten ausnutzen. Aber muss ja jeder selber wissen.

@ Topic

Schreib ich nix weiter zu. Steht in meiner Signatur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dopeilli (22. November 2008)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Schön aber unsinnig. Jedenfalls wäre ein entsprechender CPU dazu wichtig. Beispielsweise einen wie ich ihn habe. Dann müsstest du den noch auf 4GHZ übertakten und dann kannst du halbwegs die Geschwindigkeit deiner Grafikkarten ausnutzen. Aber muss ja jeder selber wissen.
> 
> @ Topic
> 
> ...


Quad Core ftw? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xTaR (22. November 2008)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Schön aber unsinnig. Jedenfalls wäre ein entsprechender CPU dazu wichtig. Beispielsweise einen wie ich ihn habe. Dann müsstest du den noch auf 4GHZ übertakten und dann kannst du halbwegs die Geschwindigkeit deiner Grafikkarten ausnutzen. Aber muss ja jeder selber wissen.
> 
> @ Topic
> 
> ...



Hab einen QX9650 @ 3,9GHz. Ich denke das reicht. Gibt nur öfters mal probleme wegen dem Dual GPU Setup. Dann hab ic meistens weniger FpS als ich eigentlich haben müsste. Aber Crysis Warhead läuft in 1680x1050 in 4xAA auf High bei ~ 30 - 35 FpS.


----------



## EspCap (22. November 2008)

> Aber Crysis Warhead läuft in 1680x1050 in 4xAA auf High bei ~ 30 - 35 FpS.


Erscheint mir jetzt n bisschen wenig... Entweder Crysis Warhead hat eine deutlich bessere Grafik als Crysis oder... irgendwas läuft da falsch ^^ 
Denn ich hab mit nem C2D@3GHZ und ner 8800 GT 1024 im normalen Crysis auf Very High und 2x AA ungefähr das gleiche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (22. November 2008)

_Jup , ist wirklich wenig.


*SPAM*_


----------



## ExoHunter (22. November 2008)

Heute wurde meine Gainward HD4870 1GB GS von Mindfactory geliefert, hatte zuvor eine Zotac 8800GTX.


----------



## Klos1 (22. November 2008)

Dopeilli schrieb:


> 2x ? :O
> Dicker Stromverbrauch, oda? ^^ Sind ja 2x 2CPU Grakas. ^^



Das sind keine zwei CPU's sondern zwei GPU's.

CPU = Central Processing Unit = der Prozessor
GPU = Graphics Processing Unit = Grafikchip

Ja, ich weiß, ich bin ein Klugscheisser


----------



## Dopeilli (22. November 2008)

Ja, sry, verschrieben. xD
Allerdings kommt des gleiche raus, nur für Graphik bestimmt. xD

Also, des ist doch schon wenig FPS bei der besten Graka derzeitig, und das mal 2. Brauchst vllt. doch neuen Prozessor? Also ich habe Quadcore. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Itachisan (22. November 2008)

Jo habe mein PC auch erst letzten Monat zusammengestellt:

Intel Core i7-940
MSI Eclipse SLI
6GB Corsair AS
Super-Flower Amptac Pyramid 850W
2x XFX GEFORCE GTX 280
WD VelociRaptor 150GB
Hitachi A7K1000

Um Flames über den PC vorzubeugen, me Abreiten  Eigenen PC Shop


----------



## Wagga (22. November 2008)

Itachisan schrieb:


> Jo habe mein PC auch erst letzten Monat zusammengestellt:
> 
> Intel Core i7-940
> MSI Eclipse SLI
> ...


Kannste mir ein Mobo+DDR3RAM+ dem i7940 per Post zuschicken?
+ Samsung 1 TB HD *g*
Danke schonmals im voraus für das vorgezogene Weihnachtsgeschenk*g*


----------



## painschkes (22. November 2008)

ExoHunter schrieb:


> Heute wurde meine Gainward HD4870 1GB GS von Mindfactory geliefert, hatte zuvor eine Zotac 8800GTX.


_

Hui , viel Spass mit dem Powerteil ^.^

Hab die von Palit drin - auch mit 1GB.


Und @ Wagga - das leitest du dann gleich zu mir weiter? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Dagonzo (22. November 2008)

xTaR schrieb:


> Hab einen QX9650 @ 3,9GHz. Ich denke das reicht. Gibt nur öfters mal probleme wegen dem Dual GPU Setup. Dann hab ic meistens weniger FpS als ich eigentlich haben müsste. Aber Crysis Warhead läuft in 1680x1050 in 4xAA auf High bei ~ 30 - 35 FpS.






EspCap schrieb:


> Erscheint mir jetzt n bisschen wenig... Entweder Crysis Warhead hat eine deutlich bessere Grafik als Crysis oder... irgendwas läuft da falsch ^^
> Denn ich hab mit nem C2D@3GHZ und ner 8800 GT 1024 im normalen Crysis auf Very High und 2x AA ungefähr das gleiche
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






painschkes schrieb:


> _Jup , ist wirklich wenig.
> 
> 
> *SPAM*_


Ja sehe ich auch so. Und zwar viel zu langsam. 
Da merkt man deutlich das die zwei dualen Grafikkarten gar nicht das bringen können was sie sollten. Somit ein Fehlkauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Übrigens war ich eben auf Computerbase.de und habe mir mal einen Test mir nur einer dualen Grafikkarte angeschaut. Selbst da haben sie schon auf 4Ghz übertaktet damit die CPU nicht die Geschwindigkeit limitiert. Also noch viel krasser als ich es oben schon geschrieben habe. Bei zwei der Karten scheint also das übertakten schon nutzlos zu sein, was man ja auch an deinen Beispiel mit Crysis sieht, was bei mir mit fast identischen Einstellungen (4x AA -  1280x1024) schon mit 45-50fps läuft.


----------



## painschkes (22. November 2008)

_Ich bin mit meinem E8400 @ Normaltakt , 4GB 800er RAM , 4870 1GB erstmal zufrieden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Läuft alles was ich zurzeit drauf hab mit angenehmen FPS etc. pp.

Nächstes Jahr (oder später) kommt dann nen Quad usw. 

Ich mach mir da überhaupt keine Sorgen..._


----------



## Wagga (22. November 2008)

painschkes schrieb:


> _
> 
> Hui , viel Spass mit dem Powerteil ^.^
> 
> ...


Wenn er 2x das ganze schickt, gerne.
Wenn nur 1x dann nicht!


----------



## Klos1 (22. November 2008)

Itachisan schrieb:


> Jo habe mein PC auch erst letzten Monat zusammengestellt:
> 
> Intel Core i7-940
> MSI Eclipse SLI
> ...



Kannst du mir mal ein unverbindliches Angebot machen, zum Vorzugspreis? Für den 940

Und zum Thema Übertaktung für die 4870X2. Wenn man hier so liest, dann bekommt man den Eindruck, daß viel garnicht wissen, was unter Prozessorlimitierung zu verstehen ist.
Ein Spiel wie Crysis lastet meinen 9550er Quad im Standardtakt nicht aus. Ob ich da jetzt eine 8800 GTX, eine 9800GTX, eine GTX280 oder 4 ATI 4870 X2 reinbaue, ändert an der Sache rein garnichts.

Das scheinen einige hier nicht zu begreifen. Wenn das Spiel die CPU nicht auslastet, dann ist immer genug Power da und die Grafikkarten können noch so schnell werden, die CPU wird hier nicht zum Flaschenhals. Denn er macht bereits seine Aufgabe und hat sogar noch Resourcen. Eine CPU wird erst zum Flaschenhals, wenn er zu 100% ausgelastet ist und die Grafikkarte eigentlich noch schneller könnte, aber von der CPU entsprechend die Informationen nicht bekommt.

Das Computerbase die Dinger mit einem 9770 Quad, welcher mal vorischtshalber auf 4 Ghz übertaktet ist testet, ist eine reine Vorsichtsmaßnahme. Die Tests sollen so aussagekräftig sein wie möglich und da möchte man eine CPU-seitige Limitierung ausschließen.

In den meisten Fällen limitiert aber die Grafikkarte heutzutage. Auch eine ATI4870 X2 limitiert bei Crysis und nicht die CPU. Der Grund, warum in vielen Spielen eine ATI 4870 X2 oder meinetwegen auch zwei davon nicht schneller sind, als nur eine 4870 oder sogar langsamer, ist in den Treibern zu suchen und der eigentlichen Applikation. Denn diese muss dementsprechend dafür programmiert sein, um mit einer 4870 X2 oder gar zwei davon überhaupt was anfangen zu können. Wenn also beides nicht zutrifft, dann könnt ihr euch auch 10 Stück davon reinbauen, es wird nichts passieren.

Wenn ich eine Anwendung programmiere und die nicht in Threads einteile, dann könnt ihr auch einen Octa-Core haben und werdet zum gleichgetakten Singlecore, gleiche Architektur vorausgesetzt, keinen Unterschied merken.

Wollte ich nur mal gesagt haben, weil das einfach völlig falsch ist, was hier erzählt wird. Ich hatte bisher noch kein aktuelles Spiel am laufen, was meinen 9550 im Standardtakt von 2,83 Ghz auch nur annährend an die 100% Auslastung gebracht hat. Und solang das nicht der Fall ist, limitiert das Ding auch nicht, egal was für ein Monster an Grafikkarte da verbaut ist.
Irgendwie doch logisch oder?

Deswegen werden bei CPU-Tests die Grafikeinstellungen auch immer nach unten gesetzt, damit die Grafik noch der CPU hinterherkommt und nicht umgekehrt. Heutige Highend-CPU's und da möchte ich von einem Nehalem noch garnicht reden, da reicht auch schon mein 9550 sind mit allen Spielen unterfordert. Die Grafikkarte arbeitet am Limit.

Und Multi-GPU's bzw. Crossfire-/SLI-Verbund sind sowieso eine andere Geschichte und erfordern angepasste Software, damit sich da überhaupt mal was tut.


----------



## Shurkien (24. November 2008)

Habe 2 Nvidia Geforce 9800GTX+ X2 im SLI laufen ^-^

Demnächst kommen dann Geforce X280 X2 Gainwoard Edition


----------



## Vaiandil (27. November 2008)

2x ati 4870X2  an einem 1,8ghz single core haha  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wagga (28. November 2008)

Vaiandil schrieb:


> 2x ati 4870X2  an einem 1,8ghz single core haha
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Da wird aber die CPU sicher limitieren und eindeutig der Flaschenhals sein.
Mal an eine Q9450/D8500 nachgedacht?

MFG,Wagga


----------



## pampam (28. November 2008)

Wagga schrieb:


> Da wird aber die CPU sicher limitieren und eindeutig der Flaschenhals sein.
> Mal an eine Q9450/D8500 nachgedacht?
> 
> MFG,Wagga



glaubst du wirklich, dass es ernst war?
Ich denke mal nicht, dass er überhaupt schon PCIe an seinem Board hat, falls es wirklich nur ein 1,8Ghz Singelcore ist (schon garnicht 2 davon für seine beiden grakas).


----------



## Wagga (28. November 2008)

pampam schrieb:


> glaubst du wirklich, dass es ernst war?
> Ich denke mal nicht, dass er überhaupt schon PCIe an seinem Board hat, falls es wirklich nur ein 1,8Ghz Singelcore ist (schon garnicht 2 davon für seine beiden grakas).


Ich habe nur von der CPU gesprochen, das alles neu muss Mobo,Graka,RAM sollte klar sein beim
Singlecore oder?
Ich habe es als ernst eingestuft.
Wenn das ein Scherz war dann vergiss was ich schrieb.
Aber die 4870X2 gibts doch nur als PCI-E.
Da habe ich wohl nur auf den Singlecore geachtet und die Graka ihrgendwie
unbeachtet.
Eine 4870 (X2) als AGP wäre neu, und mir aktuell nicht bekannt.
Ich gucke mal nach.
Ok, dann habe ich wohl nicht so sehr auf die Graka geachtet, das kann nicht gehen,
oder er ist mit Koperfield verwandt.

MFG,Wagga


----------



## poTTo (28. November 2008)

Also ich nenne eine 8800 GT von Gainward meine Eigen. Läuft ca. seit 1 Jahr im System.

Btw: Ich find die Umfrage ein wenig zu "nVidia" lastig, da auf fast alle Baureihen von nVidia eingegangen wird, aber ATI nur mit "Radeon" abgefrühstückt wird. Und nciht jede Radeon iost eine Radeon. War  auch ein wenig Lesefaul, da hier die Leute anfingen die Techn. Deatisl zu posten, was keien Sau interessiert, daher kanns sein das dies schon jemand geschrieben hat, wenn ja dann Sry.

Aber eine Umfrage sollte man doch etwas Genauer angehen, ist ne kleine Kritk meinerseits !

Und noch etwas, die 280er Reihe hat aktuell keine Chance gegen eine 4870 von ATI ! verlinke nur zu gerne diese Übersicht :

http://www.3dchip.de/Grafikchipliste/Leistung_Graka.htm


gruss
poTTo


----------



## Werlord (29. November 2008)

lol der Te scheint wirklich nicht viel von Ati zu halten alle Nvidia Karten aufzählen aber nur 1 mal Ati auflisten..... zzzz...

Naja Ati ist derzeit Nvidia weit überlegen die 4870er ist billig und max 7 % langsamer als die 280er von Nvidia und kostet halb so viel und in manchen Spielen hängt die 4870er sogar die 280er ab .

Ati  = Schnell
Nvidia = Teuer

Und zum Thema ich besitze derzeit diese Graka

mit einem q6600 der auf 3.2 ghz übertaktet ist


----------



## Falathrim (30. November 2008)

Werlord schrieb:


> Naja Ati ist derzeit Nvidia weit überlegen die 4870er ist billig und max 7 % langsamer als die 280er von Nvidia und kostet halb so viel und in manchen Spielen hängt die 4870er sogar die 280er ab .


Das ist absoluter Quatsch. 
Für jede Ati/AMD-Karte gibt es ein Nvidia-Äquivalent.

Im Bereich 75-125 Euro sind die 8XXX- und 9XXXGT-Generation geen die 3XXX- und 46XX sowie 4830 ziemlich gleich von der Leistung her.

125-150 dominiert dann allerdings die HD4850 mit einem Klasse Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis. Ab 150 Euro relativiert sich das jedoch mit der 9800GTX, die einen Tick mehr Leistung bietet und zudem sehr leise und kühl läuft.

200-400 Euro hat dann AMD/Ati LEICHT die Nase vorn. Allerdings nehmen sich die HD4870 und die GTX260 nicht so viel, dass man nicht ohne Bedenken auch die GTX260 empfehlen kann.

Und im 400+-Bereich stehen sich die HD4870X2 und die GTX280 gegenüber. Die AMD/Ati leistet unglaublich Frameraten, leidet allerdings unter Mikrorucklern, weshalb man wohl ebenso ohne Bedenken die GTX280 empfehlen kann....vor allem da sie absolut zukunftssicher ist.


----------



## Theroas (30. November 2008)

*ATI Radeon HD 4650*

- 69,00&#8364;
- 50 fps bei LOTRO auf 1680x1050 mit 2xAA und hohen Einstellungen
- Standardlüfter ziemlich leise (bei 45% Geschwindigkeit Karte immer unter 60°C)
- braucht nichtmal extra Saft vom Netzteil


Preislich hat ATI momentan die Nase vorn. Punkt.


----------



## RaDon27 (30. November 2008)

Werlord schrieb:


> lol der Te scheint wirklich nicht viel von Ati zu halten alle Nvidia Karten aufzählen aber nur 1 mal Ati auflisten..... zzzz...
> 
> Naja Ati ist derzeit Nvidia weit überlegen die 4870er ist billig und max 7 % langsamer als die 280er von Nvidia und kostet halb so viel und in manchen Spielen hängt die 4870er sogar die 280er ab .
> 
> ...



ab Dienstag oder Mittwoch besitz ich dieses kleine Schmuckstück.
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a373938.html

Um einiges flotter als die HD4870 und kostet genauso viel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es is übrigens lustig wie einige behaupten, dass die HD4870 besser sei als die GTX280....^^ Die DualGPU Version der HD is besser, aber net die normale.... die is sogar nur marginal besser als die normale GTX260 (etwa 3%), wobei die GTX260 ab 1600x1100 langsam aufholt.


----------



## Klos1 (30. November 2008)

poTTo schrieb:


> Also ich nenne eine 8800 GT von Gainward meine Eigen. Läuft ca. seit 1 Jahr im System.
> 
> Btw: Ich find die Umfrage ein wenig zu "nVidia" lastig, da auf fast alle Baureihen von nVidia eingegangen wird, aber ATI nur mit "Radeon" abgefrühstückt wird. Und nciht jede Radeon iost eine Radeon. War  auch ein wenig Lesefaul, da hier die Leute anfingen die Techn. Deatisl zu posten, was keien Sau interessiert, daher kanns sein das dies schon jemand geschrieben hat, wenn ja dann Sry.
> 
> ...



Du Vollpfosten. Verlinkt eine Übersicht, die das Gegenteil von der eigenen Aussage belegt. Die GTX280 ist über der ATI4870. Wie kann man nur ein derart ignoranter Fanboy sein und sich die Dinge derart schön reden.

Die GTX280 ist meist ein Stückchen flotter als die ATI4870. Allerdings auch um einiges teuerer. Das einzige, was man sagen könnte ist, daß der in den meisten Spielen relativ kleine Unterschied den Mehrpreis der GTX280 nicht rechtfertigt.

GTX260 und ATI4870 sind in etwa gleichauf. Wobei seit der neuen Revision der GTX260, diese wieder ein paar Prozent vorn ist. Aber das ist sowas von irrelevant. Preislich sind beide im Moment auch gleich. Eine ATI4870 mit 1024 MB kostet im Moment ca. 240 Euro und die neue GTX260 ist auch für ca. 240 Euro zu haben. Siehe gepostete Karte vom Herrn über mir.

Und diese zwei Karten machen zumindest meines Erachtens im Moment auch am meisten Sinn.


----------



## painschkes (30. November 2008)

_Seit wann gibts so eine Auflösung? o_o

Btw , die 4870 ist etwa 7% LANGSAMER als die GTX280 (Nach Aussage von jemanden hier ausm Thread) ergo : Sie kostet halb soviel , und den Unterschied merkt man nicht sonderlich.


---

Glückwunsch zu neuen Karte - ist ja die neue Refresh Version.. Gute Wahl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## poTTo (1. Dezember 2008)

Klos schrieb:


> Du Vollpfosten. Verlinkt eine Übersicht, die das Gegenteil von der eigenen Aussage belegt. Die GTX280 ist über der ATI4870. Wie kann man nur ein derart ignoranter Fanboy sein und sich die Dinge derart schön reden.
> 
> ...



Sag mal gehts Dir noch gut oder steckt dir'n "*Klos*" im Hals, bleib mal sachlich und flame mich nicht persönlich an. Geht ja mal gar nicht, "Vollpfosten, Fanboy und ignorant" darste dir mal gerne sparen. 

Wenn du'n Problem hast dann klär das per PM mit mir aber schreib nicht so ne MickyMaus Scheisse hier im Forum.


----------



## Pit88 (1. Dezember 2008)

Also ich hab ne GeForce Go 7600 mit 512 MB und bin eigentlich ganz zufrieden damit...also für das, was ich spiele reicht diese  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

